# Excited about the Weekend



## Paintlover24 (Jul 27, 2009)

I am so excited about this weekend because I will be competing at hunter/jumper horse show with my horse. This is the Hunter/jumper this horse will have been in. I have shown western pleasure/english pleasure with him. Also I have not shown hunters in a while because my last horse did not like it so we only got up to 2 ft jump height. This show I will only be jumping 18 in. but my horse loves to jump so in time we will get into the higher jump heights. 

Now I have got to finish my homework for the semester and I will also be done completely done with college. I also have a job in my field so I feel that I have been very blessed!!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 27, 2009)

Good luck with the show and congratulations on finishing college and landing a job in your field!


----------



## Paintlover24 (Jul 27, 2009)

Thank you Farmer Kitty!!


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl (Jul 27, 2009)

Good for you and good luck this weekend at the horse show!!

cowgirl


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Jul 29, 2009)

Good Luck ! Have Fun !


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jul 29, 2009)

yay for you! Hope all goes well, good luck and have fun!


----------

